# Is it too Late



## hopelessly (May 6, 2011)

It's been 14 years, me and my wife married for love we eloped, but it seems like we've always had problem. Now she say that she want to leave even though we've never done counseling together. Maybe she needs to go, but I refuse to give up until she actually leaves.

Please help, please give me advise how can I try to save this?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

My MC story is in my profile although, I've been thrown into a loop again.

Get in an MC if you can. Religious if you are so inclined.

Whatever seems like it would help. Talk to her parents if needed. The 180 that is in my profile might be a good idea.

Books:
Winning your wife back before its too late
Gottman's books
divorce busting


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I hope you can truely find out why she wants to leave. Sometimes there are influences that you are not aware of, but if you really knew you then can take the steps in changing the dynamics of the current marriage and find a healthier marriage. There could any number of reason she feels the way she does

Some times our spouses don't always tell us everthing b/c of fair of hurting us.

Quitely look into some of her behaviors, her moods, the way she dresses, is she being more secretive, is there alot of texting and/or computor time? After 14 years what changed the dynamic of the marriage were she feels the need to leave the safety and stablity of a 14 year relationship.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

the guy said:


> Some times our spouses don't always tell us everthing b/c of fair of hurting us.


That's an old line which I don’t agree with. They don’t tell us because they don’t want to be seen as the bad person. Got nothing to do with how we feel.

Bob


----------

